# Summit Raceway Park (56k beware)



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I used to have a 2 lane tyco track but decided to expand to a 4 lane. I remember when you were all saying "build 4 lanes" and I said I'd never need to. Yeah, well I was wrong lol. The table is a 4x10 on plywood. We built a base for it that sits on the floor but is also glued and screwed into the block wall. We anchored the table to the base with steel door hinges so the whole track folds up out of the way. The electronics are just stock Tyco power packs for right now. I've spent most of my time this winter on scenery. Any questions just ask, but here's the pics...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very cool 4 lane layout man. I had one on pullies that stored against the ceiling and had fold down legs. that was 4 decades ago though. LOL. nice job man.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Sweet layout, awesome scenery!! Looks great!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job.Good lookin layout!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Excellent! Makes me really miss mine though 

But really, really nice job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

That looks great! If that were my track and cars every single one of the front and rear spoilers would have been cracked or broken off. I never did get the hang of those buggers. Yours look "minty".


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Excellent! Makes me really miss though
> 
> But really, really nice job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah...odd...I thought of Doba's Deckert Ring immediately.

Great job Bewsted. 

You nailed it!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This looks like a whole bunch of fun to run little cars on...Nice Layout!!

Bz


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Just the mention of mine being similar to Doba's is a compliment in itself, so thanks for that. I know how we all are so this track will likely never be completely finished.  Appreciate the nice words. I found some fun projects for buildings, I'll share that once I get the garage and spotter towers rebuilt.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It's a keeper.*

Nice flow on the design and I like the elevations (my fav element in any layout)... 'Scape job is great and the fact that it folds up to the wall is an awesome attribute. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Ver nice folding track & layout. ..RL


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Very nice layout. I really like the way you worked the elevation changes and the overpasses. A little something different for every turn too. A great track!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking track :thumbsup:


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice job! Just curious when in oHIo are you. (Hopefully by me) 
That looks like a fun track to run on.
Scott


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm in the Akron area. Do you actually race a Pro1? Just curious cause I race at Freddies in Ravenna.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

I do not have a Pro 1. I almost bought one to race at Freddies with you Scott and the others but days before I bought one, I had an offer from a sponsor to drive his 1:1 dirt late model and road race cars. 
I've talked with Scott and have been to Freddies a few times and hopefully some day I will be racing there but right now there just isn't enough free time to commit. Scott even found an owner who was looking for a 1/4 driver but right now i'm having too much fun driving the late model. I owned and raced dirt late models for nearly 12 years trying to scrape every penny i could to keep running it. I finally sell my stuff and now the sponsors come knocking.
Crazy sport.
I do keep watching Freddies forum here. Thats how I heard about Hobby Talk.
Good Luck this season.
Nice track by the way. I live in North Ridgeville near Avon. See ya at Freddies sometime this summer!
Scott


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool stuff, I used to race purestocks at wayne county and 250. Got out of that cause, like you said, $$$$$. 1/4 scale is MUCH cheaper heh. Stop in and see us this summer.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Like I said, I email back and forth with Scott George and he was real helpful in getting me started in 1/4 and literally 2 days before I was going to buy a car from someone in Michigan, my phone rang with a full ride deal both in a GRT dirt late model and also co-drive his porsche 944 in scca.
I should of givin up on being an owner driver years ago. This is much more fun having someone else pay the bills.
I haven't given up on 1/4 yet... just postponed it for a couple more years. I've had rc cars for the last 15 years. Someone made me a 1/8 nitro late model to replicate my real car.
I will stop in to see you guys again this season.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Gorgeous looking layout! Very well done.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

cameraboy5 said:


> Like I said, I email back and forth with Scott George and he was real helpful in getting me started in 1/4 and literally 2 days before I was going to buy a car from someone in Michigan, my phone rang with a full ride deal both in a GRT dirt late model and also co-drive his porsche 944 in scca.
> Scott,
> Where do you plan to run the DLM this year? Attica, W.Co., Lakeville, Hill top, Oakshade?
> Keep me posted.
> John


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Same here, shoot me a PM and let me know when/where you'll be running. I raced in 08-09 and haven't been back to a track since. I'm in serious dirt track withdraw!!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

BewstdGT said:


> Same here, shoot me a PM and let me know when/where you'll be running. I raced in 08-09 and haven't been back to a track since. I'm in serious dirt track withdraw!!


Maybe we can all meet up......
BTW...Very nice track layout. I'm not real big on over & under, but I like how you did your track & how you can flip it up against t he wall.
Since you're a "Dirt track" kind of guy, maybe you would like to join us up here by the lake when we do some H.O. scale dirt track stuff. (Winged sprints, dirt late models, & even some off road stuff) Located in Lorain Co. stone's throw from Lake Erie.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey John,
How have you been doing? Sorry I haven't gotten over there to race lately. Just not enough hours in a day anymore.
I got hooked up with two brothers who own a trucking company in western Pa. and build cars for fun but don't feel they have the talent to drive them.
We normally run at Mercer, Tri City and Stateline once in a while. We did Eldora twice last year and i'm trying to convince them to run at Atticaa few times since thats my closest track.
We run the porsche and he also has a pretty potent mustang that run at Mid-Ohio, Nelson Ledges, Beaver and we did the Glen but only got 2 laps in until someone used us as a break barrier. (7 hour drive to go 2 laps. Not very cost efficient)
Although this is a good racing deal, I would love to run closer to home. I've been talking with a few builders to run modifieds either at Lorain or Sandusky.
I definately will keep you posted on what turns up.
BewstGT. Take John up on his offer to race at his tracks. His dirt track is awesome and the guys are great!
Scott


----------

